# Drawing MV Prins Albert



## lucky albert (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe useful for some builders. The Belgian ferry MV Prins Albert (during WW2 HMS Prins Albert)


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Plans*

Hi,
What else are you hiding?

If I may I would like to copy this one to check my own.

In return would you like the WW2 conversion plan?

Regards


----------



## lucky albert (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello,

No problem you can use it. I was not the designer (*))
Would be nice to see the HMS version.
Enclosed a photo of the Prins in ferry service (prewar?)

cheers,


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Plans*

Hi lucky albert,

The photgraph is post war as you can see the radar tower on the starboard side of the bridge roof.

I hope this works as I am going to try PDF files. It worked!

The plan is much better when viewed this way. If you don't have Adobe Reader download FOXIT from the Internet. allsame Adobe but less resourses.

Regards


----------



## Bob Theman (Jun 22, 2008)

Just for the record her designation was LSI(S) 435


----------

